# I hope the farm bill goes to heck



## Marco (Dec 4, 2013)

You guys ain't no better than some African American mamma with 15 kids complaining that she can't feed her babies.


----------



## Marco (Dec 4, 2013)

Sit on the political forum and ***** about lefties, on USDA money. Wonder why I pay my way and drink so much, "Here's you're sign"


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2013)

Just sick, corn farmers got pickups that pull a train to no where and the little 4.0 Jeep Commanchee keeps going to feed the beef cows, I'm wondering which paired organs I can do without and the cash croppers want their welfare money.


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2013)

$80 a bag for milk replacer to feed a dairy bull calf that makes Freddy Mercury look like Chuck Norris. Good luck.


----------



## Marco (Dec 11, 2013)

Chipotle don't need to spend big money on ads, all they need to do is show up with their checkbook and I'll have Ron Jeremey playing a piano while I am serving tea and singing Italian opera.


----------

